# Egyptian Mau 2 yrs old



## kelly-joy

Name ? Aneski

breed? Egyptian Mau

colour/pattern Silver and black

Age? 2-3 years

Sex? Female

neutered? Yes on 20th January 2011

up to date with vaccinations? she will be

Are they micro chipped? NO

any health problems? Sensitive skin caused by stress or change in diet

Any behavioural problems? None known

Any toileting problems such as messing away from try or spraying? None

used to children? Yes

if so what age? 4 years upwards

how do they get on with other cats? Fine  very playful and will run up to others without hesitation.

how do they get on with dogs? With cat friendly dogs fine but due to a recent incident where she was threatened by a large dog this might cause a problem in the future.

indoor or outdoor cat? Indoor  Has never been outside

How many hours are they used to be left alone for? 4-6 hours but have always had 2 other cats and 2 small dogs as companions

Diet they are on: Hills Dry Sensitive.

Litter used if they have a litter tray: Wood pellets.

Where are you in UK? Norfolk

Reason for Re homing Cruelty case

Adoption fee will be £150

Anyone interested in adopting her please email me at [email protected] as I am helping the rescue who has this girl to find her the RIGHT home.










http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n50/kelly-joy/animallifelineuk/aneski.jpg


----------



## GeordieBabe

wow she's gorgeous :001_wub: if only good luck with her


----------



## Mandle

Ohhhhh she is BEAUTIFUL!! I wish I lived in Norfolk cos I would take her like a shot! She looks like she'd get on wonderfully with my two boy cats, who are also on a sensitive diet..


----------



## Amethyst

Hope she has found her special forever home, beautiful girl. So many pedigree cats in rescue now ... and a cruelty case too 

So sad, but safe now ...


----------



## rachel001

Aww she is beautiful! I would love her if she got on with my Benny! I dont think hes too keen on other cats tho


----------



## kelly-joy

I am happy to say the home check passed and she will be off to her new home very soon


----------



## mezzer

That is great news...she is such a beautiful cat


----------



## kelly-joy

Sadly the lady who was going to adopt her has changed her mind so she is still looking for her forever home


----------



## GeordieBabe

oh poor baby  im sure she will be re-homed in no time :thumbup:


----------



## Gratch

Blah I would take her in a heartbeat if I was closer. I can't bear to think of what the little mite has gone through


----------



## kelly-joy

here is some more pictures of her. If anyone is interested in her please pm or email me at [email protected]


----------



## Guest

What a beautiful girl...:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

Stop teasing me....shes to far away.


----------



## Amethyst

She is gorgeous, has she hurt her tail though?

Hope she soon finds a loving home :001_wub:


----------



## kelly-joy

its where her fur is still growing back from being fed on the wrong food and the cruelty she was subjected to before coming into rescue  She is doing much better now though and only has a few patches of missing fur, instead most of it being gone as it was when she was first brought into rescue


----------



## Amethyst

kelly-joy said:


> its where her fur is still growing back from being fed on the wrong food and the cruelty she was subjected to before coming into rescue  She is doing much better now though and only has a few patches of missing fur, instead most of it being gone as it was when she was first brought into rescue


Bless her, so pleased she is in safe hands now. Lot's of positive thoughts for a great home


----------



## kelly-joy

possible home found


----------



## Jenny1966

awww she is gorgeous, hope the new home works out


----------



## mezzer

kelly-joy said:


> possible home found


That's great news...she is a lovely looking cat and she deserves a good loving home


----------



## paşa's mummy

awww she is gorgeous. id have her in a heartbeat but dont think OH would be happy about it


----------



## joee

:smile5: wow a beaut


----------



## colliemerles

_wow shes stunning, i do hope she finds the purfect loving home soon._


----------



## simplysardonic

Everything about her would have been perfect, even her location, but we aren't in a position to have another cat, especially an indoor one, hope she's found her forever home


----------



## kelly-joy

I am happy to say this little girl went off to her forever home today


----------



## Gratch

So glad to hear it, been watching this for ages and hoping she found someone


----------



## Holly and Co

What a beautiful cat! I am so pleased she has found a caring new home, and hope she soon forgets about the cruelty inflicted on her! Such people should be put against a wall and shot!


----------



## Kitty_pig

what a beautiful girl, so glad she found a new home xxx


----------



## furryfriendhut

She is a beautiful cat!


----------



## furryfriendhut

I am glad she is off to her new home!


----------

